
Introducing Marathon 0.13, with revamped UI and security features – Mesosphere - mariano_dm
https://mesosphere.com/blog/2015/12/01/mesos-marathon-0-13/
======
mariano_dm
Nice revamp, has anyone have found UI settings ? like flatten the folder
structure or select by tag.

